# Landscape design ideas for a bed that is beside walkway leading to front door.



## notenoughtime (May 15, 2009)

Just built a new retainer wall beside the driveway and curved steps and walkway leading up to my homes front door.

As a result, the area between the retainer wall, steps, sidewalk, and house formed a fairly large landscape area. This is appox. 14 feet long by 9 feet wide. It does narrow in as you approach the steps as the steps are curved and originate from the retainer wall base.

Half the bed sees full sun 6 hours per day in summer (part towards steps), other half is mostly shade with some late afternoon summer sun for couple hours. 

Location in MA

Planning on putting lace leave maple in center. 

Would appreciate advice, pictures, suggestions, on what to do with the rest of the area.


----------



## kyassassin (Jan 14, 2009)

notenoughtime said:


> Planning on putting lace leave maple in center.
> 
> Would appreciate advice, pictures, suggestions, on what to do with the rest of the area.


If you want to buy a particular maple I recommend either Mendocino Maples (http://www.mendocinomaples.com/) or Herter Nursery (http://japanesemaple.net/) for your purchase (for only about $50-$70 shipped, I might add ). I have bought from both of these nurseries and can say that their maples are excellent.

While you are not going to get a huge maple you can get a more rare variety that will really be a centerpoint of your garden. It will grow, of course, with time.

Also, if you have an edge that drops off I always have been a big fan of creeping phlox as it will cascade over the side and has beautiful flowers.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I use the Better Homes and Gardens website a lot for ideas (www.bhg.com). If you sign up for their free access, you can get a ton of garden plans for any situation. They even have some called "walk to front door". Just click on the Gardening tab, scroll down to the heading "Garden Plans" and take a look at what they have. I like their plans because they are to scale so you can pick and choose the items you like, but they also offer substitute plants as suggestions.


----------

